# Highback Stripped Screw: What to do?



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Are the bindings new this season? If so, I'd take them back to the shop and talk to them about your issue. 

If you've had them a while or ordered them online, you can order spare parts using the form on the Ride website here: Purchase Parts Request | Ride Snowboards 2014-2015

This should be the right diagram for the infinity chassis which I believe is the right one for the Rodeo bindings...use it to identify the part you need:


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks, I emailed them about replacing the screw but I just don't know how to go about removing the stripped screw. I'm hesitant to go back to the shop I bought it at and look like an idiot who ruined a product for them. On the other hand, I don't know how any human was expected to loosen any of these screws. Are they normally this tight?


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

That doesn't sound right to me. I still say take it back to your shop and don't worry about looking like a fool. Just humble yourself and say you're not sure if it is a hardware issue or user error. Most people are happy to help out others that don't try to falsely place blame elsewhere when they aren't sure. 

If you still want to try to take care of the stripped screw head, you basically have two options: 
1) Soak the screw in WD40 or some other penetrating oil for a bit. Also, make sure you are using the proper size screw driver. Once you have the right screwdriver, insert it into the screw head and then tap the back of the screwdriver handle with a hammer so it pounds into the screw a bit. Hopefully it will take hold and then try to loosen the screw. 
2) If all else fails, get one of these: URREA 1/8 in. to 3/4 in. Pouch Set of Spiral Bolt Extractors Screws 5 Piece-9500B - The Home Depot and follow the instructions. 

Good luck! I still say take it back to the shop and let the experts help you out.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks, I'll see what I can do. The thing that sucks is that I exchanged a pair of Salomon Balance bindings for these, not have to return these -_-

But really, the bigger problem is that the shop has a very limited selection of similar bindings and they only do exchanges, not refunds.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I was saying to take it back to the shop to have them help you with the stripped screw...not exchange the bindings for a different pair. I'm sure they can handle simple repairs and probably have spare supplies (like screws). Most shops try to keep reasonable / loyal customers happy and should be more than willing to help since you bought the bindings from them.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

A return/exchange popped into my mind because of all the issues I had. I forgot to mention the bindings came loose on my first run.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

By the way, make sure you aren't using a #2 phillips screwdriver when you should be using a #3 phillips. That would easily cause you to strip the screw head...very common since most people only think flat head or phillips head screwdriver and don't recognize the need to use the right sized phillips.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

All the screws on the bindings use a #3 screwdriver? The mounting screws are way bigger than the rest for the highback and chassis.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

screw extractor at Lowes 










or if you can get in there take a dremel and a cutting wheel. Grind a straight line in the screw head and then take a straight blade screwdriver and back out the screw. This isn't that big of a deal. Several options to get it out. 

If you have a pic of the failed part might have some better options to share for ya


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

RayzTheRoof said:


> All the screws on the bindings use a #3 screwdriver? The mounting screws are way bigger than the rest for the highback and chassis.


No, I was't saying that they all use #3. I'm not even sure which particular screw you've been talking about. I was just making a generic statement that you need to make sure you're using the right size Phillips screwdriver since using a #2 when you should be using a #3 could easily strip the screw head. Sounds like you're aware of that already though. It's always hard to help someone without actual pictures or seeing things in person. I'm sure you'll easily get things squared away in no time.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

I stripped it with one turn. Then my father made an attempt to apply some torque with other screwdrivers, using pliers as aid. Didn't turn out too well.


----------



## Deus (Dec 25, 2010)

Of you can find a dremel (or a similar rotary tool) you can easily grind and straighten stripped edges and unscrew it with a big ass screwdriver. If I were you, I would take my binding and head to an auto repair shop. I'm sure they should have rotary tools for bodywork, screw extractors and so on.


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

As mentioned, I would just use a screw extractor and put a new screw in. Also as mentioned, be sure to use the right screwdriver from the start (if you didn't here). Remember that it isn't the size of the screw that determines the size of the screwdriver, it is the size/depth of the inserts on the head of the screw. < Insert dirty joke here> Good luck and shouldn't be a tough task. Ride will probably send you another screw for free.

As far as the mounting screws coming loose on your first run, it sounds like you didn't tighten them down enough. If, in fact, you are tightening them enough; get some thread lock tape and they should hold in place just fine after that. All binding screws should be checked for tightness periodically. Ie- when you take a break to piss, eat, get a beer or whatever, put a screwdriver to them to make sure they are all snug.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Screw extractor will work best here. 
Sorry just my guess over the internet, if this was crossed threaded or what ever.... you used the wrong size screwdriver. As the outside edges that would lock in the screw driver are all rounded not allowing you to grab the screw. Meaning the screwdriver didn't go deep enough into the screw head to properly take hold and allow you to back it out.

More dirty references than aggie so lets not run with them but the extractor will get you up and running again k:
and honest, they are just a great thing to have in the tool chest for all kinds of situations similar to this


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I had similar issues with a pair of capos, which I think have the same
chassis. Used a #3 and still almost stripped the heads on those exact screws. But that was only one of the several problems I had with those bindings.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Good news. I got it out with just a screwdriver. I just had to apply pressure in the area of the screw that had the least amount of damage. Also to help with loosening it, I put the highback down since it would move but the screw wouldn't. That seemed to loosen it a tad and it helped 

Step 2: Get a new screw.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

That's great news! Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for the help, I'll try better to avoid this situation in the future and not use wrong screwdrivers.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm glad for you that you got the problem fixed, but this photo is comical, the stripped screw next to the "built from quality materials" logo from Ride.



RayzTheRoof said:


> I stripped it with one turn. Then my father made an attempt to apply some torque with other screwdrivers, using pliers as aid. Didn't turn out too well.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Try placing a rubber band over the screw then unscrewing it. I've used that trick several times and it usually works.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Bamfboardman said:


> Try placing a rubber band over the screw then unscrewing it. I've used that trick several times and it usually works.


That's a pretty neat little trick, good idea!

Another idea, though not the best would be to just use a metal drill bit that's just a tad smaller than the screw itself and drill the screw out of there. It would probably be the messiest way to do it though.


----------

